
Why Anonymous claims Nasa is about to announce the discovery of aliens - nwrk
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/nasa-alien-life-why-anonymous-discover-hackers-et-extra-terrestrials-space-agency-a7808406.html
======
madmod
Out of context quote. Refuted by NASA: [http://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/new...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/news/nasa-anonymous-alien-life-discovery-claim-reveal-
hackers-space-agency-a7809791.html)

~~~
everdayimhustln
Yup. This submission should be flagged because it's fake news.

